# Over40s Chat night



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

FF has a Live Chat room which is open 24/7 and we've recently created a new _sub room_ called Over40s
Ideally we would like to see you in chat any time, any day, using any or all of the subrooms 

However we do host themed chats on a set day's and time's each week (see Calendar ) 
which is one of the reasons for creating an area in chat like here on the boards.
This enables members to meet up with someone they have something in
common with or have met on the boards and not head into chat the 1st time alone!

I've added a *Poll* to this post so you may *vote* on a preferred 
*Date and Time for a 1st Chat*
I would like us to move quickly on this and get our 1st Chat in by the end of June 

Please take a look in the Chat-zone for more information on the Chat room 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

Thanks for reading  Don't forget to vote!​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

PLEASE VOTE !!!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Have voted - but I've no idea how chat room works! I tried once but ended up in various rooms on my own !!!! Prefer the idea of there being a dedicated time for ladies in similar boat to chat - though may well need an idiots guide to explain how to find you once it's set up


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Fifi  

have a mooch on the chatzone board to get more help regarding the chat room, otherwise po in any evening after 7 and look for a member with a yellow icon by their name, ( or red) they are hosts and will help you find your feet 
I hope we get to see you in the themed chat,  were everyone can try something new together 
Thanks for voting x x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks - will look out for over 40s night


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

1st Chat will be Sunday 30th June at 8pm 


See you there!


----------

